# Finding DNS Server Help??



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay so I need to find my dns server address. It's not in Internet Protocol TCP/IP and it's not in command prompt.

I've read so many things online that say type such and such into command prompt but nothing is working. My ping won't work. So I can't do that! And when I ipconfig/all it says my dns server is like "fec:0:0:0:ffff::1x1" and AH! 

This is my laptop by the way I'm asking this from my desktop.

The internet connector is working. It's Belkin Router. And it says connection is good but when I go to a browser it says "cannot find server" 

I've already renewed the IP address so I think that worked?

Please please HELP!!!!! 

Oh and Windows XP


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : administrator
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-57-2F-5E

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-97-BD-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.40.187
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:50ff:fe97:bd14%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-28-BB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.40.187%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A good start will be enabling DHCP for the wireless connection.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay done. What is that doing??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay...  The same thing?

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : administrator
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-57-2F-5E

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-97-BD-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.40.187
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:50ff:fe97:bd14%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-28-BB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.40.187%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You didn't turn DHCP on, see my previous post.


----------



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

wait I followed the previous post. did it not work?? It didn't load anything after so i was wondering.. what's DHCP?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Finally, yet again, post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

telephonewire said:


> wait I followed the previous post. did it not work?? It didn't load anything after so i was wondering.. what's DHCP?


I am the biggest skeptic and biggest pessimist. 
Can you show us a screen shot of your TCP/IP properties.


----------



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Network adapters: Belkin 802.11g Network Adapter
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

2. No
3. No

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : administrator
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-97-BD-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:50ff:fe97:bd14%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-57-2F-5E

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>"C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Local Settings\
Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp"


----------



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

Squashman- 

I don't know how  But I think it worked now it says enabled in the advanced section.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check your Services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

All the above are started. The COM+ one is Manual; the rest are automatic


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running. (you've apparently eliminated this)
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## telephonewire (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay Thank You!


----------

